# Tether shooting with D700 and Live View



## SilverBack (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been asked to join in a community photography  expo. 
My topic will be use of multiple speedlights with Nikon CLS.
I want to project instant results via my tethered Dell laptop using LR3.3.
I have figured out tethered shots pressing the LR tethered shoot button, but I am not able to fire the D700 with its shutter button while it is tehered.
My wish is to be able to use Nikon live view as shutter mode with LR3.3. tether but so far this has eluded me. 
Cant seem to find the answer in Victoria's book either.
Appreciate any clues


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 13, 2011)

Live view is not supported via Lightroom. Have a look at http://www.sofortbildapp.com/


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 13, 2011)

I've used Camera Control Pro for this, since Lightroom isn't a part of the "expo".  I keep wondering what would happen if I just plug the video out into a TV...


----------



## SilverBack (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, is it possible to use the cameras shutter release button while tethered to Lightroom?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't normally shoot that way, but I just tried it, and the shutter button works fine for my D700 while it is tethered to Lightroom.

But I can't seem to use Live View this way, which I think was your original question.


----------



## SilverBack (Apr 14, 2011)

Mark, silly me, I have worked it out I cant use Live view but Single shot is working fine. This will do for my exercise with CLS
Got myself in a loop yesterday which has become a straight line today, wonders of technology and the slightly ageing process. Thanks again for your attention
Peter


----------

